# Bodybuilder deaths due to improper insulin use



## njc (May 30, 2012)

Please do not get me wrong.  I fully understand how dangerous insulin can be if you do not know what you are doing with it but I have never heard of a bodybuilder death due to insulin misuse.  Its just something that I thought I would have heard more of thats all.  Do you guys here of this happening often or know of somebody who it happened to?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 30, 2012)

No, but I'm sure that if a few diabetics and suicidal people could talk to you from the grave...they would...


----------



## njc (May 30, 2012)

Would they?  What would they say?


----------



## gm09 (May 30, 2012)

ive read a few horror stories on forums about guys going into hypoglycemic shock and having to down a bottle a pepsi or they thought they would die but never an actual death


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 30, 2012)

njc said:


> Would they?  What would they say?



Probably - "It was a shitty way to die. My eyes were open, but no one could hear me scream..."

You may not die, but the brain and eternal organ damage it could cause is irreversible.


----------



## Lordsks (May 30, 2012)

I have heard of it happening quite a bit.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 30, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Probably - "It was a shitty way to die. My eyes were open, but no one could hear me scream..."
> 
> You may not die, but the brain and *INTERNAL* organ damage it could cause is irreversible.



Before all you grammar Nazis attack...


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 30, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Before all you grammar Nazis attack...



nothing wrong with your grammar, just word choice


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 30, 2012)




----------



## FordFan (May 30, 2012)

I'm scared if insulin. There were (since passed) several people in my family that are diabetic and have to take it. I've seen them with high and low sugar. Scary shit. Low sugar can cause you to "see" things and talk ludacris. And the person believes it 100% real.

Before you use it, KNOW what the hell you are doing.


----------



## TwisT (May 30, 2012)

gm09 said:


> ive read a few horror stories on forums about guys going into hypoglycemic shock and having to down a bottle a pepsi or they thought they would die but never an actual death



Been there, not fun


----------



## heavyiron (May 30, 2012)

Brother in law OD'd on Insulin.

I have known several diabetics that had very close calls/comas. 

Another well known competitor I know that pinned got on his super bike and almost blacked out in traffic coming home from the gym.

I rarely if ever advise on insulin because it is deadly. I have used it just to see its effects and the courses were a breeze but I was anally careful and had backup sugar.


----------



## Eyayo (May 30, 2012)

i went hypo from dymethazine. didnt get carbs in me for awhile after a workout and felt all fucked up


----------



## TwisT (May 30, 2012)

Slin should only be used by those who a) understand it, on a biological level and b) who are on a very precise and timed diet


----------



## heckler7 (May 30, 2012)

A FEMALE bodybuilder died almost two years after a suspected insulin overdose. 

Louise Nuttall-Halliwell, 38, once known as Scotland's strongest woman, fell into a coma at her home in April 2002. 

Yesterday, police confirmed the international competitor, who used to run a gym with her brother, had died four months ago. 

Her treatment and condition had been surrounded by secrecy, but it is believed her family had removed her from hospital. 

She died at a house in Nairn, a Northern ConstabularyThe *Northern Constabulary* is the police force responsible for Northern Scotland, covering the council areas of Highland, Na h-Eileanan Siar (the Western Isles), the Orkney Isles and the Shetland Isles, which comprise most of the Highlands and Islands area. 
*.....* *Click the link for more information.* spokesman said. 

The spokesman added it was understood she died from an infection as the result of brain injuries caused by a suspected insulin overdose.


----------



## heckler7 (May 30, 2012)

Philip Wasdell, of Stoneage Fitness, was found dead by his financee Nikki Griffin and a friend at their home in Manchester Road, Baxenden at 4pm on Tuesday.
Police said a probe had been launched to see if he had ingested insulin before his death, despite not being an insulin dependant diabetic.
Doctors believe insulin is commonly used by bodybuilders in the same way as steroids are.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 30, 2012)

It really is dangerous but this shit is kinda funny to me after spending 20+ years as a diabetic. I have dropped a shitload of LSD, taken way too much ecstasy, eaten mounds of mushrooms and had a hardcore meth addiction (would just fill up a needle every couple of days and shoot cause I bought dope instead of test strips). Somebody was looking out for me cause I sure as hell wasn't. MANY close calls/ER trips before I learned my lesson but by rights I should be dead. Age calms you down but you have to live long enough to get there. My doc told me (when I had insurance) if I am trying to keep my sugars in check I should expect to have 1 or 2 insulin reactions per week and I usually do. Not to big of a deal for me cause after all this time I know how I react but for someone that is not used to a reaction or that takes way to much insulin, this is no joke. Be safe cause you may not be anywhere near as lucky as I was.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 30, 2012)

Slin can be taken IV which is always fun. GICH!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 30, 2012)

Insuline is not a joke! i use it few tiems..got also 3 times in hard hypo,fucks its scared..so i say to maysalfe no way to take any slin again!!!!


----------



## Goodskie (May 31, 2012)

gm09 said:


> ive read a few horror stories on forums about guys going into hypoglycemic shock and having to down a bottle a pepsi or they thought they would die but never an actual death




Theres no such thing as "hypoglycemic shock".

Theres insulin shock...but medically speaking "shock" is a state of hypoperfusion. 

Ive woken up 100s of dietetics on the verge of death with D50. (50% dextrose in sterile water via IV)

Very easy to die from insulin. This is from an emergency medical professional. Not a broscience retard.


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

A bodybuilder just recently committed suicide using slin because of GF issues


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 31, 2012)

ive passed out a few times from low blood sugar, when its so low you cant recognise your girlfriend, its more scary for them, you have no idea what the fuck is happening so its more scary for someone to witness it.


----------



## heckler7 (May 31, 2012)

insilin isnt the awesome mass builder its been dubed, altho I use it as a cover for my AAS abuse, I believe tren trumps it hands down!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Brother in law OD'd on Insulin.
> 
> I have known several diabetics that had very close calls/comas.
> 
> ...



SAME HERE!
I tell people to stay away.

Scary shit if you mess up.


----------

